# random lockups



## Draconas (May 2, 2013)

My desktop for a few months now have been locking up really randomly, like the entire system freezes, mouse will jitter frame by frame, hard drive LED will blink randomly like it was normal use, as far as im aware there's no error logs, everything just stops and I have to do two reboots to get rid of it (one reboot for it to sync data on my hybrid storage), either playing a game or watching a youtube video, it'll happen randomly.

I have tried so far: different video drivers (beta and latest), undid my overclock on my processor, factory resetted my bios settings, reinstalled google chrome (seemed like a massive trigger), ran memtest 86 on my ram, individual sticks tested ok, entire bank ran for 20 hours and passed, hard drives and SSD pulls no errors.

im really hoping it isn't a hardware issue or my entire OS is hosed.

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3P
Corsair enthusiast TX750M
i7 2700k running stock
Corsair vengeance 16GB
Corsair Force Series 3 SSD 60GB (SRT)
seagate 1TB
seagate 2TB
RadeonHD 7870


----------



## Runefox (May 2, 2013)

That sounds like it might be a heat issue - When was the last time you cleaned out the fans on your CPU / graphics card? Could also be a problem with the graphics card itself. One thing you might try is to see if the video RAM is OK.


----------



## Draconas (May 3, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That sounds like it might be a heat issue - When was the last time you cleaned out the fans on your CPU / graphics card? Could also be a problem with the graphics card itself. One thing you might try is to see if the video RAM is OK.



I'll run that test the next time I sleep since it reports it'll take over 2 hours to test, I cleaned out the GPU fans about a month ago and the radiator fans for my processor are about the same, im using filtered intakes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2013)

How old is your mobo?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128506


----------



## Draconas (May 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> How old is your mobo?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128506



had it for little over a year now

update: video RAM tested ok, no errors.


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (May 5, 2013)

Never hurts to sit back and run a Check Disk and System File Check to make sure that your drive integrity and OS is properly intact.


----------



## Draconas (May 6, 2013)

Sinkio_Vitrell said:


> Never hurts to sit back and run a Check Disk and System File Check to make sure that your drive integrity and OS is properly intact.



Ive ran several disk checks with nothing out of the ordinary, system files checks ive had some rather unhappy experiences doing.

My issue seems to be mostly gone (other than it went from hourly to every other day) google chrome seemed like a massive trigger, I completely removed it then reinstalled it, something just screams "massive memory leak" to me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 9, 2013)

I doubt it since I linked to the mobo which has been stated to have a lot of problems like lockups though boot looks are more frequent.


----------



## Draconas (May 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I doubt it since I linked to the mobo which has been stated to have a lot of problems like lockups though boot looks are more frequent.



so my board is probably fucked?


----------



## Runefox (May 10, 2013)

What version is your BIOS? According to Gigabyte's CPU support list, the 2700K is supported as of revision F3. Maybe you could give flashing your BIOS a go?


----------



## Draconas (May 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> What version is your BIOS? According to Gigabyte's CPU support list, the 2700K is supported as of revision F3. Maybe you could give flashing your BIOS a go?



I have F7 flashed, I might try flashing U1G to it.


----------



## Draconas (May 23, 2013)

New development, it's not the board and most likely not the OS, I retested the RAM and it found errors, I bought a new kit to replace it.


----------

